# Hair Sheep Selection?



## FahrendorfFarms (Sep 2, 2013)

After selling out of my sheep early last year Ive decided to get back into them. Im looking at either Dorper, Kathadin, and Romanov. Does annyone have any opinion found a breeder that has ewes that are all 3 breed's mixed together.  Looking to get the mixed ewes and a pure Pomanov ram. Any opinions are welcome.


----------



## n8ivetxn (Oct 31, 2013)

I know I'm a little late, I've been away from the sight for a while - I think Romanovs are interesting, however, they're not a hair breed. You have to sheer them. Kats are a nice breed, good size, low maintenance and have multiple lambs. I can't say anything about Dorpers.

Good luck with your next purchase!


----------

